# Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?



## Baramundi (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mitangler,

mich würde interessieren, wie lange Ihr braucht, bis ihr von zu Hause aus beim Fischen seit. Leider brauche ich zwischen 35 und 45 Minuten, so dass ein spontaner Angelausflug nach Feierabend meistens nicht möglich ist und fast immer am Wochenende erfolgt. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?? Gibt es hier beneidenswerte Angler, die direkt am Wasser wohnen?

Bara


----------



## Mac Gill (26. Februar 2004)

Bei mir sieht es genau so aus -> 40 - 50 min...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Killerwels (26. Februar 2004)

5 Minuten, wenn ich an meinem Vereinsgewässer angeln möchten. Ihr kennt es bestimmt es ist der Volksgarten in Mönchengladbach ich sag nur Kuno *g*

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## harley (26. Februar 2004)

100 minuten aber dort steht das ferienhaus direkt am wasser. das geht aber leider nur über das woende. ansonsten so 15 minuten am rhein, das liegt noch so drinn für feierabend...

gruss
harley


----------



## HeinzJuergen (26. Februar 2004)

Oben Wohn' ich, unten angel ich ((5 min)

Petri Heinz Jürgen


----------



## hkroiss (26. Februar 2004)

ich brauch' so ca. 30 - 40 Minuten; ist aber auch für einen "Feierabendtrip" eher nicht so günstig


----------



## gismowolf (26. Februar 2004)

Wenn die Straßen frei sind,also frühmorgens bis 6Uhr ca.20 Min.
ansonsten 35 bis 50 Minuten!:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2004)

Da ich nur zur Ostsee fahre und sonst nirgends wo an andere Gewäser brauche ich 45-60 Minuten. Je nachdem wo ich hin will. In der Woche fahre ich höchstens mal in der MeFo Saison an die Küste. Ansonsten findet mein angeln immer nur am WE statt.


----------



## Ronen (26. Februar 2004)

knappe 10 min brauch ich bis zu meiner geliebten Kiesgrube


----------



## rainerle (26. Februar 2004)

2-5 min., je nachdem in welchem Vereinsfluss ich fische. Das am weitesten entfernte Vereinsgewässer braucht ca. 45 min. Anfahrt.

Grüsse

Rainer


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2004)

Bei mir sind's bis zum Vereinsgewässer ca. 20-30 min, je nach Verkehr


----------



## KampfKater (26. Februar 2004)

bei mir sinds ca 45 min


gruß
robert


----------



## Angel-Ralle (26. Februar 2004)

Hi miteinander,
also bei mir liegt das so zwischen 2,5 min und 30 min - jenachdem wohin ich will oder auf was ich gehen will.
Also da ist auch mal der Gang mit der Spinne oder der Fliege nach Feierabend drin - im Sommer manchmal auch noch ein kleiner Ansitz - wie es beliebt. :z 

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## kammschupper (26. Februar 2004)

Tach zusammen,
unsere 15 Vereinsgewässer sind alle in max 5 Min zu erreichen. :z#:
Der Rhein ist auch nur 2 KM entfernt. 
Nach Norge dauert das schon wesentlich länger :c


----------



## Laggo (26. Februar 2004)

Zu meinem absoluten Lieblingsgewässer und das ist definitiv die Ostsee, brauche ich je nach Strand 1,5 - 2 Stunden !
Es hält mich aber nicht davon ab trotzdem immer wieder hochzudüsen


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Februar 2004)

Ich fahre immer so zwischen 30-45 min zu Wasser. Ist teilweise auch verkehrsbedingt. Also nach Feierabend muss ich mich dann schon etwas sputen. Der Rückweg braucht merkwürdiger Weise weniger Zeit, oder es liegt einfach daran, dass ich entspannter zurückfahre... ?


----------



## lindenerspezial (26. Februar 2004)

Ich könnte innerhalb von 5 Min an der Leine sein - allerdings mitten in der Innenstadt von Hannover ;-(

Darum nehme ich grundsätzlich einige Strapazen mehr auf mich, suche mir ruhigere Stellen abseits der Betonwüste und brauche letztendlich zwischen 30 und 90 Minuten (zu den Kiesteichen mit dem Auto 15 Min.)...


----------



## soeketroete (26. Februar 2004)

Ich muss nur über einen klienen Parkplatz, dann bin ich am Rhein (>20 m). Und da das so bequem ist, angel ich auch meistens dort;-)


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2004)

Moin,

zum Hafen hab ich je nach Verkehrslage und Tageszeit zwischen 30 und 45 Minuten wenn ich von zu Hause aus fahre. Freitags gleich nach Feierabend gehts von Wandsbek aus allerdings auch  nicht deutlich fixer...
Zur Ostsee ist die gleiche Zeit, je nachdem ob es etwas weiter gen Norden geht vielleicht bis zu einer Stunde.
Aber zum Glück nicht länger #v 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und zum Mittelmeer sind es dann knapp zwei Tage


----------



## Forellenudo (26. Februar 2004)

Ich brauche 10 Minuten bis zum Rhein und 10 Minuten bis zu unseren Vereinsgewässer.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## ollidi (26. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mal so das Mittelmaß gewählt. Die Zeit schwankt je nach dem, wo ich hinfahre.


----------



## Lengjäger (26. Februar 2004)

Bis letzen Monat habe ich auf Sichtweite an der Ruhr gewohnt.
Ist jetzt leider vorbei  . Muß jetzt ganze 10 min zum Boot fahren, wenn ich am Baldeneysee angel auch schonmal 30 min mit dem Auto plus Fussmarsch.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Februar 2004)

Bei mir sind es je nach Gewässer zwischen einer halben Stunde und einer Stunde. Da aber letzteres eher die Regel ist, hab ich für 60 Minuten gestimmt.


----------



## nikmark (26. Februar 2004)

Ich brauche 10 Minuten bis zum Vereinsgewässer und ca. 30 Minuten zur Möhne und Sorpe.

Nikmark


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (26. Februar 2004)

Hi Bara!

von der Haustür bis zur Alte Minthe sind es max 15  min bei mir :q 

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## til (26. Februar 2004)

5 Minuten mit dem Fahrad und ich stehe am Forellenbach


----------



## Macker (26. Februar 2004)

Von Zuhause ca.60min.
Von April bis September vom Wohnwagen 1min bis zum Strand
ca.10min bis zum Hafen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Februar 2004)

Brauch bis zur Donau max. 20 min. Da kann man auch Feierabend schnell nochmal los.


----------



## Jani Brandl (26. Februar 2004)

ZWISCHEN 5 und 20 Minuten brauch ich.Zum Angeln mit nur einer Rute und Zubehör dass in den Rucksack passt brauch ich 10 Minuten mit dem Rad.


----------



## Brummel (26. Februar 2004)

Zu meinem Haupt-Angelplatz an der Oder brauch ich ca. 45 Min., allerdings mit dem Fahrrad  , weil man für das Befahren der Strecke die ich beangel eine "Einfuhrerlaubnis":r  braucht.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2004)

Für den Hinweg brauche ich je nach Verkehr ca. 6-9 Stunden plus 7 Stunden Fähre und dann noch ein kurzes Stückchen, für den Rückweg 2 1/2 Stunden Schnellfähre, sonst wie Hinweg.

Wie ;+ ----- Ach #d ---- Ehrlich ;+ Man muss gar nicht bis nach Norwegen, um zu angeln ;+ Staun !!!


----------



## BabbaSkum (26. Februar 2004)

Bis zum Rhein sind's 30-45min, aber zur Wuppertalsperre nur 5-10.
Leider bekommt man da erst nach ca. 10Jahren Wartezeit einen Jahresschein und ohne wird es teuer!
Auch nicht der renner für'n Feierabend!


----------



## Allroundangler (26. Februar 2004)

Bei mir sinds so 5-10 Minuten mitm Rad:g 
oder auch nur 1 Minute wenn ich mal Lust hab 10€ für ne Tageskarte auszugeben....


----------



## wolle (26. Februar 2004)

ich erreiche innerhalb von 5-15min. jedes gewässer in magdeburg
#h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. Februar 2004)

Mit dem Auto :
Rhein 5 - 10 Minuten
Erft 35 Minuten
Nach Feierabend lohnt es sich immer, weil ab der Dämmerung
wird es doch erst interessant.


----------



## basswalt (26. Februar 2004)

hey zusammen,
bin in der glücklichen lage direkt am see zu wohnen. mit dem fahrrad bin ich in einer minute und zu fuss in etwa 5 minuten auf dem boot. früher fuhr ich ab und zu in die berge zum forellenangeln. mit immer mehr verkehr und vorschriften bleib ich
am liebsten auf dem geliebten neuenburger. und auch da beangle ich nur einen winzigen teil des grossen sees.
petri heil dann


----------



## lector (26. Februar 2004)

*schnell*

Zum Bagerloch 4min.....
Rhein leider zwischen 25min und 45 min....


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

in 3 Minuten bin am Staffelbach (Vereinsgewässer) welchen ich auch vom Balkon aus sehen kann.
ca. 20 Minuten brauche ich nach Wegscheid zum Rannasee  (Vereinsgewässer), zum Stierbach (Vereinsgewässer) brauche ich 22 Minuten und zum Osterbach (Vereinsgewässer) brauche ich 25 Minuten.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## bolli (26. Februar 2004)

hab´mal für 5 min gestimmt, aber genau gesagt ......

- Rhein 5 min (im Wohnort) bis 1,5 h (Wesel)
- Baggersee 7 min
- Sieg 20 min bis 40 min (je nach Strecke)

Es sind also aktzeptabele Entfernungen für Feierabentrips wie auch für Ganztagestouren  dabei :g


----------



## Rotauge (26. Februar 2004)

Ne gute halbe Stunde bis zum De-Witt-See brauch ich schon. Hab zwar in der Nähe noch andere Gewässer, u.a. den Rhein, aber in Nettetal gefällt es mir doch am besten.


----------



## Nick_A (26. Februar 2004)

Zum Hauptgewässer brauche ich nur ca. 3min mit dem Auto (ca. 1,5km)...selbst wenn ich superschnell rauche schaff ich die Zigarette NICHT in 3min!


----------



## Albatros (27. Februar 2004)

Moinsen#h

ich bin auch in 5 - 15 Minuten am Wasser, je nachdem wo ich hin will.


----------



## Interesierter (27. Februar 2004)

Also ich brauche 10 bis 30 min, je nachdem an welches Gewässer es geht, liegen aber alle in einem Radius von 20 km. #h


----------



## Mühle (27. Februar 2004)

An den Rhein etwa 2 min mit dem Fahrrad. Hört sich schön an. Aber dafür ist der Transport der Gerätschaften umso anstrengender.:q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## lindenerspezial (27. Februar 2004)

Wieso anstrengender?

Ich finds praktisch, wenn alles im Fahrradanhänger ist und ganz bis zur Angelstelle nicht umgepackt werden muss...


----------



## THD (27. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem Balkon klappt bei mir auch, die restlichen Vereinsgewässer liegen im Umkreis von 1o km.
Am liebsten angele ich aber in Schweden und dahin sinds leider genau 1000 km.

THD


----------



## masch1 (27. Februar 2004)

Vom Balkon aus seh ich nicht ins Wasser (Wasser ist auf der anderen Seite vom Haus:q :q) aber zu Fuß bin ich in Fünf Minuten da #h #h


----------



## Hamwe (27. Februar 2004)

Moin! Zum Edersee brauche ich 5min, jenachdem wie der Wasserstand ist brauche ich 5 bis 15min um an die besten Stellen zu kommen. Gruß Hamwe


----------



## Lennefischer (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

so ca 10 min sind es von meiner Haustür zu Lenne in Hohenlimburg!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Bis zur Ems, dort wo ich angeln darf, sind es knappe 10 Minuten mit dem Auto.
Beim Axtbach tu ich noch 5 Minuten dabei.
Gröblinger See auch ungefähr 15 Minuten.
An den anderen Gerwässern bin ich weniger.


----------



## Palometta (27. Februar 2004)

Da ich vorwiegend in den Niederlanden angel funzt das nur am Wochenende.
Ich hab dort nen Wohnwagen stehen und starte von da aus meine Touren.
Manchmal fahre ich bis zur Belgischen Grenze ,dann mal über Nacht an die Küste oder in das Poldergebiet.
Leider wurde im letzten Jahr das aufstellen von Schirmzelten in Holland verboten so das man dann bei solche Touren einen Platz dicht beim Auto braucht.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Rossitc (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

zum Hauptangelgewässer brauch ich normalerweise ca. 20 Minuten.
Wenn ich allerdings Lust auf nen Quickie habe, kann ich auch ne Tageskarte für den Forellenbach am Ort lösen (Karte gibts bei uns im Büro weil Dad der Vorstand ist), dann schaff ich`s auch in 5 Minuten ans Wasser. 

Gruß Rossitc


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Februar 2004)

Zu meinem Vereinsgewässer heiz ich mit meinem Mountainbike in 5 Minuten durch den Wald, um zur SAAR zu kommen werdens schon mal 12 min...


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2004)

Moinsen...
Am Mahndorfer See bin ich in ca. 5 Minuten...
Je nach dem, wo ich die Weser unsicher mache, sind es zwischen 15 und 45 Minuten.
Wenn ich einen bestimmten Abschnitt geangeln möchte, wohin wir nun nicht mehr mit dem PKW "anreisen" dürfen, muss ich nach ca. 5 Minuten Autofahrt zwischen 10 und 30 Minuten Fussweg einplanen, bzw. 15 Minuten Anfahrt und Fußweg dito...
Alles in allem ein durchaus "kurzer" Weg ans Wasser denke ich.


----------



## PASA (28. Februar 2004)

*Anfahrt*

Hallo,
 bis zu meinem Vereinsgewässer brauche ich 15 bis 20 Minuten. Das ist auch noch drinn wenn man nur 2 Stunden Zeit hat. Zum nächsten Händler um Futter oder Maden etc. zu kaufen kommen aber noch mal ca. 45 minuten für den Hin- und Rückweg dazu. Aus diesem Grund fahre ich öfters nur mal kurz zum Spinnfischen ans Wasser (die Fulda).

Grüße

Hier noch ein Foto vom Januar:


----------



## LarsDA (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Loide!

Gibt bei uns einige Möglichkeiten.
Bis zum Rhein (Rapfen/Barben/Döbel/Zander) sinds ca. 15 Minuten von mir aus; fette Brachsen und Karpfen fang ich - wenn sie beissen -  bei nem Freund an dessen See - auch ca. 15 Min.
Manchmal angel ich in Lohr am Main - dahin isses ne Stunde von mir oder auf schöne Bachforellen und Äschen in der fränkischen Saale - gute 1,5 Stunden.
Am liebsten aber angel ich im Sifjord in Norwegen - von mir aus ca.m 3500 km, dahin dauerts dann etwas länger.

Viel Spaß beim Fischen, wo immer ihr es auch tut!

Lars#h #h #h


----------



## J_hallo (2. März 2004)

In der Regel etwa 30 min mit dem PKW, da darf dann aber kein Stau sein. Wenn ich in den Feierabendverkehr gerate, ist es auch mal länger.

J_hallo


----------



## Division Wasser (2. März 2004)

Leider bin ich in keinem Verein und dazu noch auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel angewiesen, und so bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als mit dem Stadtbus ca. 10 min direkt an die Fulda so ca. 25km unter ihrer Quelle zu fahren. Weitere Gewässer wie der Pfordter Baggersee sind in ca. 30 min mit dem Bus zu erreichen. Da wird die Anreise mit Handgepäck schon zum Erlebnis. Angeln pur halt.
Grüße und 3fach donnerndes Petri HEIL aus dem Hessenland!


----------



## muellerltbg (2. März 2004)

Hallo,

zu unserem Vereinsgewässer braucht man mit dem Auto ca. 5-10 min, je nach Verkehr und wo man am Gewässer angeln will.
Und vom Autp könnten dann noch mal bis zu 20 min Fuss marsch dazu kommen, weil man nicht um die komplette Talsperre mit dem Auto fahren darf.

Gruß

muellerltbg


----------



## mirco1 (3. März 2004)

Ich habs ganz dicht bei, raus aus der Hintertür, dann 10 Meter und ich bin auf dem Steg, wo mein Boot liegt.
Dann noch 20 Meter fahrt und ich habe 140 m Wasser unter mir.

Die Angeln sind immer im Boot.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Arcanion (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

@DOK: vielleicht sollte mal die Funktionalitaet ausgeschaltet werden, dass bei Umfragen, die nur durch ein Voting eines Dritten per Klick erfolgen, automatisch der letzte schriftlich getaetigte Beitrag eines Autors im "letzte Nachrichten" Fenster erscheint.


----------



## Medo (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

JAwoll!
Noch so ein bekloppter wie ich!!
Ich fahre auch wie Laggo zwischen 60 bis 150 min !
Und das bei drang sogar 2-3X aam Wochenende!!

Aber was soll's   (Medo-BOS = 180km)


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

in weniger als 5 Minuten 
kann ich 3 Teiche, einen Fluss und einen Forellenbach erreichen! 

ein weiteres Gewässer (Kiesgrube) ist in ca. 20min Autofahrt zu erreichen... aber da war ich erst zweimal.... is mir zu weit....


----------



## Nick_A (3. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*



			
				Arcanion schrieb:
			
		

> @DOK: vielleicht sollte mal die Funktionalitaet ausgeschaltet werden, dass bei Umfragen, die nur durch ein Voting eines Dritten per Klick erfolgen, automatisch der letzte schriftlich getaetigte Beitrag eines Autors im "letzte Nachrichten" Fenster erscheint.




@ Arcanion #h

jupp...da muss ich Dir vollkommen zustimmen !!! #6

ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weitergehen...warum wird denn der Thread bei den "neuen Beiträgen" angezeigt, obwohl "nur" jemand neu abgestimmt, aber kein neues Posting erstellt hat!  

...oder ist eine Abstimmung auch ein neuer Beitrag ?!? #y 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## fischkopf (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Kann leider nur in den Ferien angeln, da es bei mir kaum Gewässer hat. Daher dauert bei mir die Anfahrt ca 6-7h. In den Ferien angel ich dafür aber fast non-stop! Dann habe ich nur eine Anfahrt von 5min + jenachdem wo ich angeln gehe.


----------



## sebastian (7. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

30 Minuten bist nach Langenschönbichl das liegt bei Langenrohr und das liegt bei Tulln und da ist auch die Donau


----------



## noroc (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hallo,

ich brauch ca. 40min, jedoch nur weil ich eine besonders schöne Mainstrecke mir ausgesucht habe , ansonsten bräuchte ich 10min bis zu den ersten Mainufern an denen man angeln kann....

noroc


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich brauche ca, 5-10 Miuten zum Vereinsgewässer, mein Ort liegt zwisen 2 Seen und seitlich geht es zum Fluss.
gruss knobbes


----------



## congermichi (20. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

19 h bis bergen (schärenkette)

gruß micha


----------



## matasilur (20. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Moin,


ist verschieden. Mal an der Duisburger Platte, mal am Rhein in Du-Orsoy ( 30 Min ), es kann aber auch eine Talsperre im Sauerland oder in Hessen sein


----------



## Zanderseb (21. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Unter 120 minuten Fahrt Geht bei mir nichts ,wenn es sich um das Gewässer handelt an dem ich am meisten Angle
Bei mir in der Nähe kann ich höchstens mal nen kleinen Karpfen ärgern,aber nur wenn frisch gesetzt wurde(Die Fische sind sonst nach 14 Tagen alle):c


----------



## Caprifischer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

joa ich schätz mal so mitm auto 1 minute und mitm bike 3 min und zu fuß 10 min 
das mein standard gewässer (mözener see)

zu unserm dorfbach brauch ich ca genauso lange^^
und zu allen andren gewässern brauch ich länger, weil die weiter weg sind *g*


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hallo Boardies,
mein Hauptangelgewässer ist der Giselaukanal. Da man mit dem Auto etwa 90-120 min. fahren muss, kann ich nur am Wochenende dort mit meinem Vater angeln. Wenn ich mal mitten in der Woche angeln gehe, gehe ich zum Isebekkanal. Zu Fuß bin ich in etwa 5 min. da.


----------



## KaulBarschKing (22. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Für nen Spontanen Ausflug an die Spree so 5 Minuten, ansonsten für intensiveres angeln dann doch ca. 45 minuten.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Achim_68 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

10 Minuten zu Fuss bis zum Rhein  und 10-15 Minuten mit dem Auto bis zum Angelsee


----------



## Mikesch (22. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Zwischen 15 u. 20 Minuten mit dem Auto + 5 - 15 Minuten zu Fuß, je nach Stelle.
Vielleicht auch noch ein paar km am od. im Wasser entlang.

Andere Gewässer zwischen 15 und 90 Minuten + 5 bis 90 Minuten Fußweg.


----------



## altersalat (23. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Meine 7 Stunden Anfahrt sind leider nich in der Umfrage erfasst.


----------



## spinnracer (23. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Von zehn Minuten bis zu einer Stunde.


----------



## marc77 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hi Leute

brauche 5 Min zu Fuß bis zu meiner liebsten Stelle am Fluß. Zu den Vereinsseen brauch ich max. 10Min mit dem Auto. Am liebsten wär mir mal die Ostsee, da brauch ich aber zwischen 8 und 10 Stunden.


----------



## Fischbox (24. April 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Moin#h
Bis zu den Vereinsgewässern sind es bei mir nur max. 20 Minuten, aber bis zu meinem Hausgewässer dem baltischen Meer muß ich schon ca. 140 - 180 Minuten fahren :c . Aber was tut man nicht alles...    :z


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich wohne aufm Berg, ich brauche bis zum Gewässer 2 min und zurück 20 min. Andersrum wäre es mir lieber!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Die Elbe ist nur 5 minuten von hier entfernt , richtig schön finde ich das , aber dafür sind die guten Karpfen und Schleinteiche weiter entfernt ..........


----------



## Timmy (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Glaube,ich bin die"ärmste Sau" hier.:c:c

 Hauptgewässerukavikbuchten(Schweden)
 Wohnort:Nürnberg

 Fahrzeit:11-15 Stunden:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Affe (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Bei mir ist es unterschiedlich da es viele Dewässer bei uns gibt es gibt gewässer da bin ich in 5 min aber an mein Lieblingsgewässer fahr ich 15 - 30 Minuten 

Achja ich fahr immer schön mit meinem Fahrrad und meinen schönen Anhänger da hinter


----------



## Aal (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich brauche für die meisten Gewässer mit Fahrrad ca. 5 bis 20 Min. Einige Gewässer liegen aber in Entfernungen von bis zu 60 Autominuten weg.


----------



## sunteam (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hamburg - Dänemark je nach Verkehrslage 2 bis 3 Std.


----------



## Silvo (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

solange ich noch keinen schein habe dauerts mir so ca 12 stunden:q


----------



## Palometta (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*



			
				Silvo schrieb:
			
		

> solange ich noch keinen schein habe dauerts mir so ca 12 stunden:q



Hääää ???

Von Mörs fahr ich mit'm Rädche ( Fahrad ) in 30 min nach NL

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## sebastian (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

30-45 Minuten jenachdem wie schnell man fährt


----------



## duck_68 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*



			
				marc77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> brauche 5 Min zu Fuß bis zu meiner liebsten Stelle am Fluß. Zu den Vereinsseen brauch ich max. 10Min mit dem Auto. Am liebsten wär mir mal die Ostsee, da brauch ich aber zwischen 8 und 10 Stunden.




Genauso sieht es bei mir aus und die Anfahrt an die Ostsee dauert "nur" 6 Stunden :c  :c  :c


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

10 Minuten zum Vereinsgewässer - 14 Minuten bis zum Rhein - 12 Minuten bis Wendebecken Gellep :q :q :q


----------



## Guen (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Sachen an der Terrasse ins Boot packen und los  :q ,das nächste absolute Top-Gewässer mit dem Auto in 5 min  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

5 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad brauch nur die Straße runter und dann gehts schon los !!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## snofla (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Die Karre hinterm Fahrrad und dann ein paar mal in die Hufe hauen

ich tippe mal 300sekunden :q


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

In letzter Zeit angle ich meistens im Alsterkanal oder in der Außenalster. Wenn ich zu Fuß dort hin gehe, brauche ich etwa 15-20 min. Mit dem Fahrrad würde es noch schneller gehen, aber so fallen mir andauernt die Angelsachen runter :q .


----------



## carper_83 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## das_angel_eumel (26. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich erreiche alle Vereinsgewässer in ca. 10-20 min.

Kann es sein, das hier fast nur Raucher sind??
Wärja mal ne klasse abstimmung...


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hab mal für 30 Min gestimmt. 7 Min mit dem Auto bis zum Strand und 23 Min laufen bis zu meinem Lieblingsplatz. Oder umgekehrt, 20 Min mit dem Auto und kurz über den Parkplatz zum Strand laufen. Aber die Sellen, zu denen man nicht weit laufen muß, sind heiß begehrt und ich mag das nicht, wenn es so eng wird.


----------



## jole (26. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

hi 

ich könnt aus dem fenster aus angeln :q 
wohne direkt am see

bodensee

gehe aber gerne mal an nicht so bekannte orte am see dann ca. 10 - 20 min #6 

sind absolute topplätze 

jole


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Tach,

also vom Fenster aus sehe und höre ich die Schiffe im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal vorbeituckern. Mit dem Rad etwa 3 Minuten. 
Fische aber gerne auch an anderen Kanalabschnitten, die etwa 20-30 Minuten entfernt sind.

Zum Vereinssee braucht man etwa 10 Minuten mit dem Auto.

Zur Ostsee sind´s etwa 30 Minuten :q .


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Also an die Lahn brauch ich mim Fahrrad oder Auto so oder so 5 minuten zurück mim Auto 5 und mim Fahrrad 20 #c 
Bis zum Rhein fahr ich so 45 - 60 Minuten weshalb ich meistens an der Lahn bleibe!


----------



## janxgeist (27. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Also in ca. 20 Minuten bin ich am Neckar, für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel, da es direkt bei uns im Dorf eine Karpfenteich gibt, aber da wird keine Angelerlaubnis dafür vergebe. <seufz>

mfG

Janxgeist


----------



## Marc R. (28. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

3 - 30 Minuten zur Schlei, je nach Angelstelle, 5 und 15 Minuten zu unseren beiden Vereinsgewässern und 15 - 30 Minuten zur Ostsee, je nach Strand.


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Also ich brauche keinen Gartenteich. Mein Grundstück endet direkt an einen und der ist 21 ha groß......


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Brauche für die Elbe und Altarme etwa 25min und zu einem Teich in der Nähe etwa 20min( Fahre an den Teich mit Fahrrad)


----------



## HEWAZA (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

10min mit dem Auto


----------



## jjenzen (29. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Na jaaa, eigentlich bräucht´ ich nur so um die 5 Minuten bis zum nächsten Wasser, oder 10 oder 15, aber bis zu den guten Stellen brauch ich schon so ´ne 1/2 - 1 Stunde mit dem Auto. Und das lohnt meist nur am WE.


----------



## kabeljau (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Unser haus ist am see. Zu den gutn Stellen muss ich mitn boot rüber fahrn.


----------



## MegaAal (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hi
Ich brache mit dem Fahrad ca 10 Minuten .
Stefan


----------



## Schleidener (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Bin in 7 bis 8 Minuten am See. Bis zum anderen Ende des See´s sind es aber 
auch schnell 35 Minuten.

|wavey:


----------



## Schnappi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Oh weh , das ist eine gute Frage :q  Wenn ich garantiert Fisch haben will , kann die Fahrt schonmal bis zu 3 Stunden dauern   Ansonsten 30min. bis zu einer Stunde Autofahrt müßte ich das Wasser sehen


----------



## Fischdödl (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich bin in 10 Minuten am Rhein oder an der Sieg.Wenn ich ihn einen guten Angelpark fahre sind´s ca.1 Stunde fahrt.Zu meinem Vereinsgewässer gehe ich nur ins nächste Zimmer,da steht nähmlich meine Badewanne:q

Gruß Guido


----------



## dorschhai (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Kommt ganz drauf an wie die Straßen sind und an welches Gewässer ich will. Zum Vereinsgewässer sind 5 minuten, wenn ich aber was fangen will können es schon 20-30 minuten werden.


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

also, ich brauche ca. 6 std. siegen - hailigenhafen/fehmarn = 550 km


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

wenn ich hier bei uns in sinzig auf barben und so angeln 5-10min, wenns ich hafen geht so 20min, und zum laacher see 35min....


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hallo zusammen!
Zu meinem Hauptangelgewässer, dem Biggesee im Sauerland sind es ca. 25 Autominuten. Wenns mal an den Rhein nach Köln oder an den Main bei Frankfurt können es auch mal 120 Automin sein.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## ex-elbangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Bei mir sind es bis zum Rhein ca. 5 min Autofahrt.

Hab mal Für ne Zigarette reicht´s gestimmt,
obwohl ich nicht im Auto rauche.|supergri


----------



## Dani_CH (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

an die Reuss, bei der nächsten Reviergrenze: 5 Min.
an die untere Reviergrenze 30 Min.

Für mich trotzdem am Feierabend möglich- da ich in der unmittelbaren Gegend arbeite und so eh dem ganzen Revier entlang fahre. Packe halt das Zeugs eh schon ins auto.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Dudzi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

|wavey: Bei mir sind's so ca. 40-50 min. Also nicht mal eben schnell nach Feierabend, leider, leider..... #c


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

also ich brauche  von der haustüre  bis zu den maasplassen ohne boot 60 minuten und mit boot 1std 20 minuten

hin und zurück ca 200 kilometer

gruß krauthi


----------



## hans66660 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

1. zur leine ca.10 min mit dem auto
2. zur aller ca.45min mit dem auto


----------



## Ronnywalker (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Bis zu meinem Hausgewässer(Oste) brauche ich Ca.5-7 min.
Zu den anderen Vereinsgewässern 15-35 min.

Petri Heil Ronny


----------



## strafer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

zur saale brauch ich ca 5min und zur elster 10min.wenn ich an nen see fahr, von denen ich 2 zur auswahl hab brauch ich auch etwa 10min...........

petri...


----------



## Nachteule (1. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Die Anfahrt dauert bei mir leider auch fast ne Stunde,aber ne schöne Angelnacht ist mir die Zeit wert#6


----------



## haukep (4. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich fahre ne halbe Stunde bis an die Ostsee,wenn ich mal nach fehmarn fahre, dann ist es ne Stunde, aber ich bin eigentlich ausschließlich am Meer. Früher war ich hier in unserern 20 Seen, besonders dem Großen Plöner,aber inzwischen kann ich dem Süßwasser nicht mehr soo viel abgewinnen, bin eben ein Meeresangler geworden, aber das geht wohl den meisten so, die einmal am Meer standen und für die der Weg nicht so weit ist #6


----------



## hark (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Mit dem Auto fahr ich ca. 10min.
Mit dem Fahrrad sind so um die 25min.


----------



## dany345 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

hi leute wer von euch angelt auch am obinger see????
ich fische dort und ich bin zu frieden!!!
mfg daniel #h #h |wavey:


----------



## Gavor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

ich wohne direkt am schönen rhein!!!!


----------



## Micky (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

zur Ostsee (Brandungsangeln): 5-15 Minuten, kommt auf den Strand an
Zum Kutterangeln (Heiligenhafen): 15 Minuten
Süsswasser: 5-20 Minuten

Kann und will mich nicht beschweren :q


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

joa eigentlich so wenn ich bei ferienhaus bin (also nur we) dann wenn ich mitm bollerwagen los muss so 10 minuten und wenn mein kumpel mitm tracker mitkommt dann so 1minute


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Entfernung: ca. 5 km... was will man mehr!


----------



## Baddy89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hmmm Vereinsgewässer mit dem Rad 10-15 Minuten. An den Rhein mit Vater seinem Auto  dauerts ungefäh 25-35 Minuten.


----------



## Quallenfischer (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Moin#h
Brauche zu meinem Hauptangelgewässer ca.3 min mit nem Bollerwagen und zur Ostsee 30min. Ich finds geil:q


----------



## Angler100 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

An die Weser (wo relativ heufig angle) brauche ich etwa 15-20 Minuten, für unseren Vereinsteich (dort angle ich meistens nur am Wochenende/Ferien brauche ich etwa 45 Minuten (beide Wege mit dem Fahrrad), mit dem Auto gehts natürlich schneller


----------



## Meerforelle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

MOin MOin#h
Ich brauche eindeutig zu lange zu meinem Hauptgewässer der Ostsee
ca 1 1/2 Stunden#q
und das noch ohne Auto
Des wegen komme ich nur selten ans Wasser!:r


----------



## anglerbraut (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Hallo,

bin voll wassersüchtig :k - darum bin ich jeden Tag am Vereinsgewässer, ca. 40ha.
Anfahrt mit dem Auto, ca. 8 min , Fahrrad Viertelstunden-hurra#6 

Was will man mehr?
Komischerweise fange ich mit dem Fahrrad besser - da wissen die Fische, das sie wieder rein dürfen!!#q 


Petri für 2005


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

ALSO BEI MIR  IS DAS  JE  NACH  DEM OB EIN KUMPEL  MIT  GEHT ODER  NET ALSO IN DER REGEL 30 minuten is  aber auch  vom gewässer  abhänig


----------



## upahde (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Kommt drauf an, zum See brauche ich 5 - 15 Min jenachdem an welchem der beiden ich angle. Zum Fliesswasser zwischen 5 - 30 Min jenachdem auf was ich angeln will. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Talbot (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Von dem Rutenhersteller Fahrrad hab ich noch nichts gehört, werde aber in Zukunft mal drauf achten:q #6.

Im Ernst,
komme leider nicht drumrum mit dem Auto mind. 15-20 Min. um ein Gewässer zu erreichen.


----------



## Blackfoot (9. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Brauche ungefähr 15-20 min. zur Saale,kommt auf den Verkehr an.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## lecker-Fisch (9. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

Ich brauche ca. 40min. zu unserem Vereinsgewässer, das in
der Nähe von Wesel ist. Von dort aus sind es noch mal 10min.
zum Rhein.


----------



## Beat Schild (9. April 2005)

*AW: Wie lange dauert Eure Anfahrt zu Eurem Haupt-Angel-Gewässer?*

1018km hin - 1018km her
dazwischen 1 Woche auf See
viele Jahre wir dies schon machen
im Juni haben die Dorsche nichts zu lachen|wavey: :k #a


----------

